# Eclipse: Nach Update kein JSP-Editor mehr

## sprittwicht

Ich liebe diese Update-Überraschungen. Hatte in meinem Eclipse alle Plugins unter "Web and Java EE Development" installiert und auch schon ein paar mal aktualisiert.

Jetzt gerade hat er 4 Plugins aktualisiert (weiß nicht mehr welche), neu gestartet und plötzlich waren die Tabs mit JSP-Seiten mit einem roten Punkt markiert und ließen sich nicht mehr öffnen. Tabs geschlossen und JSP-Dateien auf der linken Seite neu geöffnet: Es kommt ein schnöder Texteditor ohne irgendeine Form von Syntax-Highlighting.

Bin ich einfach zu blöd für dieses Eclipse-Ungetüm oder was ist jetzt schon wieder los hier?

Wenn ich jetzt auf "Search for new features to install" klicke hab ich auch viel mehr "Sites" zur Auswahl als früher, warum? Unter "Ganymede Discovery Site" gibt's den Punkt "Web and Java EE Development" gar nicht mehr, starte ich Eclipse zum ersten Mal unter einem anderen User gibt's den aber noch. Dafür habe ich jetzt eine "Site" namens "Web Tools Platform (WTP) Updates", die mir diverse SDKs auflistet, aber auch nur wenn ich gleichzeitig die Site "The Eclipse Project Updates" durchsuche, hmpf?!

Alles krank, ich kapier hier gar nichts mehr, Eclipse macht mich fertig mit dieser konfusen Plugin-Kacke.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hallo,

jaja die Eclipse Plugin Updates.. da bin ich auch scho einigemale dran verzweifelt. Welche Eclipse Version nutzt du? Und ist das Eclipse aus Portage installiert oder von nem Overlay oder einfach ne vorkompilierte Version ausm Netz gezogen?

Sitz hier gerade nicht an nem Gentoo Rechner, aber den neuen Update Manager P2 gibts nicht in der 3.4 Version im Portage. Den gibts aber in der Eclipse Version im java-overlay. Iirc wird Equinox/P2 für neuere Versionen von manchen Plugins benötigt.

Nachdem ich lange Zeit Eclipse selbst kompiliert habe bin ich vor kurzem auf die vorkompilierte Version eclipse.org umgestiegen. Imho rentiert sich der Zeitaufwand fürs Kompilieren von Eclipse und den zig Abhängigkeiten nicht. Der Stress mit dem nichtvorhandenem P2 hat dann den Rest gegeben. Wenns jetzt Probleme mit Eclipse und den Addons gibt wird Eclipse einfach gelöscht und neu gezogen. Die Addons liegen sowieso im workspace directory und davon hab ich zig Sicherheitskopien  :Wink: 

----------

## sprittwicht

Ich benutze eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2 aus dem normalen Portage-Tree. Eigentlich will ich keine Software an Portage vorbei installieren, wohin will sich denn der offizielle Download installieren? Wenn man den nur im eigenen Home entpacken muss, probier ich das vielleicht mal. Die ganzen Plugins liegen dort ja auch schwachsinnigerweise.  :Mad: 

Wollte gerade mal auf den Stand vor dem letzten Update "reverten", geht natürlich auch nicht. Verbuggter Drecksmist, macht echt keinen Spaß...

----------

## musv

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> wohin will sich denn der offizielle Download installieren?

 

Nirgendwohin. Das ist ein Archiv, was du einfach entpackst und in einen Ordner Deiner Wahl verschiebst. Ich hatte auch mal 'ne Zeit lang Eclipse auf diese Weise benutzt. Das war damals, als die 3.4 ewig nicht in den Portage kam. 

Vorteile: Der Update-Manager funktioniert. Du brauchst kein Java-1.4 mehr samt vieler Freunde.

Nachteil: Eigentlich keine

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Die ganzen Plugins liegen dort ja auch schwachsinnigerweise.

 

Stell Dir vor, Eclipse läuft auf einem System, wo tatsächlich viele Nutzer arbeiten. Je mehr Plugins, desto lahmer und unübersichtlicher wird Eclipse. Und jeder braucht 'ne andere Umgebung. Ich halte das Konzept schon für sinnvoll, so wie es jetzt ist. Außerdem bräuchtest du dann Root-Zugriff, wenn du die Plugins zentral installieren willst, was wiederum die Plattformunabhängigkeit in Bezug auf Windows einschränken würde.

----------

